# Refining wet sand with DA



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I plan on wet sanding this scratch with 3000grit and then 5000grit

Then refining with my DA polisher. I have the following pads 
5" Microfibre cutting pad (flexipads)
5.5" orange hex logic pad
5.5" white hex logic pad.

And the following compounds/polish
Scholl s3 xxl
Meguiars Ulitimate compound 
Mezerna PF2200
Meguiars m205. 
Anglewax perfect polish.
Britemax black max

Would I be able to refine the wet sanding marks with the above equipment?

My concern is I'd need a rotary to refine the finish back?

Any input is appreciated

Pic of scratch below


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

A da is perfectly capable of refining wet sanding.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Really interesting this one.
Sorry I cant help even though I've done some wet sanding once, I'm no expert but I've got a slightly worse scratch than that and a lot longer across both side doors and I fancy a go at it myself as it's probably going to need to be repainted anyway. I might as well see what I can achieve (might be a bit embarrassing when I go to the paint shop!).
Please keep us updated.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Check out Brians video from Apex detaling.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Why don't you just polish it out? If you wet sand it it will take considerably longer and the area will look out of place with the rest of the pannel, wet sanding is pretty advanced.

Lay some polish on the scratch and a few other blobs near by that you can easily grab, work a portion of the scratch at a time, spread the polish tip the polisher on its side and only the edge of the pad run it up and down the scratch go for a higher speed that us usually use e.g. 5 wipe off and inspect then repeat till its gone. Make sure you use a guage and have enough paint to work with.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

3000 grit won’t touch that scratch. A minimum of 2000 grit will be needed but I usually opt for 1500 to speed things up. Use a foam sanding block with very minimal pressure with small uniform strokes

Work until you notice the milky type liquid appear (this is clearcoat) and then stop and check your work. As a beginner to sanding I would recommend you do this no more than 3 times and then live with whatever the result is.


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

I only have a DA currently and it's more than capable of removing sanding marks although I don't generally go below 2,500. 3/5,000 will take a few minutes to remove but like above I don't think 3,000 will touch that scratch.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The scholl S3 is capable of removing the sanding marks from 1500 grit paper according to their website.

https://www.schollconcepts.com/en/shop/premium-rubbing-compounds/s3-gold-xxl

You should have no trouble removing the marks from 3000 or 5000 grit paper.


----------

